

Ebook buyers ripped-off by publisher’s prices - m3mb3r
http://conversation.which.co.uk/technology/ebook-buyers-ripped-off-by-publishers-prices/

======
m3mb3r
Looking at the prices of the kindle editions of the below books,

Distributed Algorithms ($100) - <http://amzn.to/glJVKv> Algorithm Design
Manual ($61.72) - <http://amzn.to/f9G0KD>

They are about $10 less than the physical book. Doesn't it cost them far less
to produce, store, transport a digital version? I wonder how much of this goes
to the author.

